# Registration for ETC’s 2015 CUE professional development conference now open!



## asuchon (Jan 19, 2015)

*ETC CUE conference*
June 26th to 28th, 2015
Monona Terrace Community and Convention Center
Madison, Wisconsin
www.etcconnect.com/CUE

ETC is now accepting registration for its CUE professional development conference, which will take place June 26th through 28th, 2015, in Madison, Wisconsin, at the Monona Terrace Community and Convention Center. To register for the event, visit http://www.cvent.com/d/xrq7xd.

_What does CUE include?_

Hands-on product sessions
Keynote addresses and classes led by some of the biggest names in the industry
Networking with industry professionals and ETC employees
Sneak peeks of upcoming product releases
A backstage look at ETC’s legendary factory

_Focused learning_
CUE 2015 will include two learning tracks to help attendees get the most out of the conference:

The Technical Theater and Continuing Education track lets educators gather new tools and ideas to share in the classroom, and gives students knowledge and information beneficial for a future career in lighting.

The Console Training and Certification track gives beginning- to advanced-level lighting programmers the opportunity to improve their skills on ETC’s Eos®- and Cobalt®-family control systems and to learn new features and functions.
There’s a required skills placement test that has to be completed before registering for Console Certification classes at CUE. The Eos-family test can be done at http://etceducation.articulate-online.com/9992650300, and the Cobalt-family test is available at http://etceducation.articulate-online.com/9992675417.

_
Conference costs_
There is a small fee to attend the CUE professional development conference that covers classes, some meals and special events. Attendees are responsible for their own transportation and lodging. ETC is offering several options to reduce the cost of attending CUE:

Discounts for students
An early-bird registration discount that expires on Saturday, February 28th
Full and partial sponsorships to cover CUE tuition, lodging and/or transportation. Sponsorship applications are located at http://cue15sponsorship.questionpro.com, and must be turned in by Friday, February 13th. 

To get more information about ETC’s CUE professional development conference, visit www.etcconnect.com/CUE.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds like a good time, I'll have to see if the district will cover this one!


----------



## TheaterEd (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone else going to this?


----------



## Scenemaster60 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm here. Are you on any particular track? I'm doing the EOS Level I track.


----------



## ScottT (Jun 25, 2015)

Scenemaster60 said:


> I'm here. Are you on any particular track? I'm doing the EOS Level I track.



I'm here. Eos Level 2.


----------



## DavidNorth (Jun 25, 2015)

Guys,

Let's at least say hi to each other tomorrow night at the picnic at ETC. I won't be downtown at the classes but I'll be at ETC and I'm even giving a couple of the tours at 6:15p and 8:15p.

See you then,

David


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 25, 2015)

DavidNorth said:


> tomorrow night at the picnic at ETC


Will Fred's carbon-arc Super Trouper be making its annual return, or is that reserved only for the employee picnic?


----------



## DavidNorth (Jun 25, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> Will Fred's carbon-arc Super Trouper be making its annual return, or is that reserved only for the employee picnic?



Great question. I wasn't there today so I'll have to take a look in the morning. He has two of them and two Troupers as well. It's unfortunate that we don't have time to go out to the new facility in Mazomanie as not only is half of manufacturing there but all of the lighting collection including notable consoles, fixtures, dimmers, and fx machines. The North Hallway in Middleton currently has a collection of ERS fixtures from 1937 to present day. We're still looking for a square cap Klieglight......

David


----------



## TheaterEd (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not on a track, just bouncing around. Unfortunately I have a wedding tonight, so I can't make the picnic. I'll be around all day tomorrow though.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone else notice that John Nolan Dr. is supposed to be shut down all day tomorrow for the Shake the Lake fireworks.

A couple of questions:
1: where the heck should I park
2: anyone have an extra bed? I would love to be able to enjoy the night and not fight traffic, but the hotels are booked.


----------

